# Dumping of dirty water



## hautemetairie (Feb 17, 2008)

Whilst waiting to catch the LD Lines ferry at Le Havre on a beautiful sunny Thursday afternoon this week, I was annoyed to see 3 fairly new motorhomes emptying their dirty water all over the dock side. Same happens throughout Europe and majority of times it will be a UK registered motorhome. With all the wonderful facilities, particularly in France it really is a disgrace :roll: Haute Metairie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I'll bet they wouldn't dump their waste water on the drive at home!!!

It's a pity people that insist on dumping their waste improperly aren't fined on the spot.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Fairly new m/h's and probably fairly new owners of m/h's. Bet they are not members on here. I think I would take registration numbers of people disgracing themselves and post them somewhere in a name and shame excercise, anyone know a good place?
Rob.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rapidorob said:


> ........................ I think I would take registration numbers of people disgracing themselves and post them somewhere in a name and shame excercise...........................Rob.


........ and then get all 25000 MHF members to dump their dirty water on the offender's drives.


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Some motorhomers are miserable and inconsiderate beyond belief...

Why do it? 

Miserable inconsiderate plonkers.

In 25000 we must have some on here too...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

For what it's worth Hautemetairie I think everyone on here would be shocked by this and I really believe these three were exceptions. 

On their behalf I apologise and hope that anyone else who saw them will not think that all English motorhomers are the same.

Was it definately their dirty water ? They weren't emptying clean water to lighten their load a little ? Still not a good thing to do but not as totally gross as emptying dirty water on the dockside.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Was it definately their dirty water ? They weren't emptying clean water to lighten their load a little ? Still not a good thing to do but not as totally gross as emptying dirty water on the dockside.
> G


It must have been clean water surely. :?:

Nobody would be that brazen, or stupid, as to empty their grey waste in a very public place where there are loads of officials wandering round.

Would they????


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We are (fairly) new motorhomers (5 months) and we certainly know better. We dumped at the Aire in Le Havre 5 minutes drive from the ferry when we came back on that route a week ago. We also dumped our remaining fresh water, which must have made onlookers think we were a bit strange

We knew we have limits on our payload, and preferred to bring back fortified drinkable liquid rather than 'eau potable'!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know twice on my recent coast trip I saw waste emptied as a UK reg MH drove away leaving it mostly on the grass. I will take numbers and post them on here next time.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm new to this game but know enough to dump the grey waste in a campsite disposal, or as advised by a CS owner or when at home into the correct system (not the soakaway outside the drive). The guy that sold me the MH said he just opened thevalve a bit and dumped when driving along ....... wrong!

I'm glad I'm not on my motorcycle following one of these if they do it one the road.

It's not really 4am - I'm in Houston TX!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We where on CCC rally at Rutland Water recently, while packing up a lovely new MH came past on his way out with both grey wastes draining along in the field as he went, for everyone to see. 

Have to say when tuggers take there grey and black waste to drains or at least under hedges when instructed to do so, it doesn't make us look too good in their eyes. 

Mandy


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

i once emptied my waste water into a proper place then forgot to close the valve.

due to the angle of the van as drove off more water came out.

it was c&c club site and was isulted by a caravan owner near the entrance.

it was a mistake. funnily enough he was washing his caravan at the time.

i remember water shortages where we told to put our bath water on the plants.

UK sites are not geared up for MH serviceing, although gradually getting better.

in the loire region you will get fined if you dump any waste water anywhere other than the correct service point, and all sites have been upgraded to accomodate this.

i've seen caravaners emptying buckets of grey water late at night onto the field.

i've seen Mhr's using outdoor showers with shower gel.

i've seen a motorhome being washed in ford with suds an all.

but am a bit curious as to why grey water is so bad for the environment. especially when you think of all the heavy metals and other stuff coming off vehicles.

we only use non detergent cleaners in the MH as i hate the pollution full stop.

my 2 penneth

Geoff


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

jams101 said:


> Some motorhomers are miserable and inconsiderate beyond belief...
> 
> Why do it?
> 
> ...


Guilty

I pitched on a incline whilst away, thinking my valve was closed i drove off, when i got onto a level road the little waste in my tank emptied,


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GBrapido said:


> . . . but am a bit curious as to why grey water is so bad for the environment. especially when you think of all the heavy metals and other stuff coming off vehicles.
> 
> we only use non detergent cleaners in the MH as i hate the pollution full stop.
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff

_(Edit - this sounds like a lecture on re-reading it. Not meant to be - just a thought to ponder.)_

I don't think it is particularly bad for the environment, but it's not very nice to pitch up on site or in a layby just where some dirty bu%%er has dumped his greasy washing up water, or to get it in the face (motorbike) or all over the windscreen when travelling.

It's not unusual for CL owners to ask you to dump grey waste under the hedge or in a ditch, as they have to pay for their septic tanks to be emptied and they fill up quite quickly enough already.

I'm not about to condone such an antisocial practice as dumping waste in laybyes etc., but I wonder if we sometimes condemn the innocent without a trial!!

I have dumped fresh water on laybyes before now when I have driven off with a full tank, and remembered only after leaving a site. Passers by may well have jumped to the wrong conclusion and thought it was dirty waste water. _(I don't bother any more since I can't detect any significant alteration in fuel consumption whether my tanks are full or empty.)_

Unfortunately it's not easy to tell whether it's fresh or grey water being dumped, and all too easy to jump to the obvious, but sometimes wrong conclusion.

Cheers


----------



## steve149 (Jun 5, 2006)

I think people are getting a little carried away. Modern Eco homes recycle grey water for use in toilet flushing, watering the garden etc. I sometimes dispose of grey water into storm water systems via a road gully (which is aleady poluted with road salts, oils etc). While I would not directly empty grey water into the sea you need to consider where your own waste is going before being so offended. If you discharge your grey water into a campsite system in Cornwall there is still a good chance it will find its way into an outfall untreated. Letting grey water soak into the ground is probably the most eco friendly way of getting rid of it certainly better than using a cess pit!


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

steve149 said:


> I Modern Eco homes recycle grey water for use in toilet flushing, watering the garden etc.!


It is usually harvested rainwater for this. Grey water needs sophisticated filtering to keep pumps and toilet ball valves clear. The rainwater filters are self cleaning, leaves and moss off the roof go down the storm drain.

We have two underground 1500L storage tanks, the water is pumped to the washing machine & utility room sink ( nice soft water great for the washing machine 8) ) as well as toilet cisterns.

Carol


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It is very common in Japanese homes, and has been for sometime, for the waste water from the bath/shower/handbasin to be diverted and used to flush the toilets. Somehow they have mastered the filtering issue.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

tonyt said:


> It is very common in Japanese homes, and has been for sometime, for the waste water from the bath/shower/handbasin to be diverted and used to flush the toilets. Somehow they have mastered the filtering issue.


They are not alone, when I was living in Germany(2001) I read an article about new housing where the waste water from bathing, laundry and rainfall was diverted through a system to be used in toilet flushing and garden watering, solar power operated the pump system for this.

However, the fact remains if people are dumping waste water (grey) just anywhere then there is a problem with contaminating the ground, not everyone uses bio friendly detergents, or causing problems for other road/aire users, not to mention the smell when the next m/h parks up.
Add to this the extra black mark that each and everyone of us ,as motorhomers, automatically incurrs from the locals who who have to deal with any problems, just think, would you want this behaviour on your doorstep? or your work place?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Well how about this - was on a well organised site on the continent last year when I noticed grey water coming out of a German m/h that was pitched up. I tapped on the door and pointed out to the chap that he had left his stopcock open. He nodded and said okay. It was still doing it the next day!

Harry


----------



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

*Grey Waste Water*

I generaly open the tap up on leaving a site to air the tanks and get the remaining residue out. Must say i cant see what the problem is.

If in France on an Aire i use the grey water to flush out my toilet casette (SOG ) when emptying.

All a matter of being eco responsible i guess.

Dick


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

*Drains at the back of the house*

Having read with interest the various views on emptying gray waste, I have a problem and wondered if anyone had solved this in an easy way.

We have so far camped at two sites in our recently acquired Hymer.

Both sites had fresh water, but no facility for emptying waste water tanks.

Our house has the drains at the back of the house, and there is no way to get the hymer round there without demolishing the garage.

How do we drain our tanks at home?
Carrying buckets round the back is going to be slow and painful.

There don't seem to be public places where you can legitimately empty gray waste, if you consider that emptying the tank down a storm drain is not ecologically friendly.

Personally I canoot see the problem with using storm drains - if they empty into rivers then that should not be an issue, especially as narrow boats empty all their gray waste straight into the canal. If that was an ecological issue then they would have to use storage tanks with a pump out, in the same way that the toilets are organised.

However, I would prefer to be able to dump the gray waste into our own drains - but as far as I can see I would need a collection tank, a pump. and quite a lot of hose pipe to shift it around the back. All very complicated for what should be a simple operation.

Any ideas?

Cheers

LGC


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Just a thought, LittleGreyCat, how about a collapsible bucket? That's what we use on CL/CS-type sites which never seem to have any dedicated facility for grey water disposal.

We bought ours from Woolies for very little money, it takes up very little space and means we can empty all or at least most of our grey water either along the hedgerows or around plants (if that's what the site owner wants) or into the drain used by caravanners with those Wastemaster tanks.

Actually, if you have the room, a Wastemaster might be a good idea for you, too.

Not sure if your Hymer has a hose-type outlet for grey water, or one of those 'pull to dump' gadgets which opens a valve underneath. If the latter, I can see trouble with the bucket and chuck-it approach.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's any help LGC, we carry a collapsible bucket (as above) and a watering can.

Bucket full on the way there!

Watering can full on the way back!

Three or four trips per day (at most) solves the problem both of re-filling with fresh water and dumping grey waste.

If you both remember to take them with you to the shower each morning, that leaves only two trips. :wink: :wink:


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with Steve149. 

It is only relatively recently that the towns along the River Dordogne where I live have been equipped with sewage treatment works and drainage that doesn't go straight into the river untreated. The farms and houses in the country along the river assuredly still do albeit via a septic tank (which may or may not be working properly). And I don't believe that rural France is significantly different from rural anywhere else.

Given that grey water will normally be "polluted" with nothing worse than soap careful disposal in a storm drain or on the grass of a lay-by cannot be seen as a major crime. I do agree tho' that a quayside, road or other hard-standing is decidedly off-limits.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

hmh said:


> I
> Given that grey water will normally be "polluted" with nothing worse than soap careful disposal in a storm drain or on the grass of a lay-by cannot be seen as a major crime. I do agree tho' that a quayside, road or other hard-standing is decidedly off-limits.


There are those who simply leave the drain open while they are on site and let the water drain onto the ground below their van. I'm sure you'd not do that and it does give the rest of us a bad name !

Many small site owners will ask you to tip your waste water onto their flower beds or trees in dry weather. The secret is knowing what you can and should not dump this way. If it is very greasy or has food waste in it then it will smell if you dump it on hedge bottoms and so is not a good idea.
Wiping the plates with a paper tissue or kitchen roll before you wash up helps a lot.

Also be discreet ! We accidentally let our fresh water tank empty over the road at a CC site recently. The wardens were charm itself as they knew it was clean fresh water but the reaction of some of the campers was about the same as if I'd publically dumped the Thetford contents in the road !

If you still want to empty at home then why not buy a Wastemaster and keep it at home so you can wheel the stuff round the back to the drain ?

G


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

At a campsite in Croyde recently Kev asked where the grey waste disposal was at reception only to be told by the man there to call into reception and get someone to come out and open the manhole cover.Alternatively empty it on the road when you are on your way home.To which Kevin said we live here and would rather you didn't tell people to dump there dirty water on our roads thank you. He went a lovely shade of pink. It cost us £29 a night and that was the best they could offer for disposal. Having said that we did find our grey water tap open this weekend when we were on another campsite, it was our mistake.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

There are those who simply leave the drain open while they are on site and let the water drain onto the ground below their van. I'm sure you'd not do that and it does give the rest of us a bad name ! 


Responsible behaviour is required of all of us.
No, an open tank on a campsite isn't acceptable (we would always tend to use the site facilities where they exist).
My main point is that there are situations where it is perfectly acceptable to drain grey water other than in the facilities provided and a storm drain is one of the acceptable alternatives.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Not pre-judging what anyone chooses to do here with thier grey waste but consider this. (You'll have to bear with me)

There's a river runs near to my house in a rural setting & the kids from the village play in one of the pools during the summer hols. All three of my lads have been sick as have a number of other kids who have played there. This prompted a couple of phone calls today to SEPA (Scottish envionmental protection agency) & the local Environmental health. It transpires there's all sorts of filth being legally dumped into the watercourse. This includes but is not limited to constant runoff from the village's sewerage treatment plant ours is'nt the only one. Animal waste contamination from farms. Raw sewerage can also legitimately find its way into the river if there's any flooding. :evil: This has been an education for me. There are no standards or tests in place for bacteria coming out of these outfalls. Other criteria are monitored but basically it's treated effluent being put into the river. 

Bearing the above in mind is dumping grey waste in a ditch such a heinous crime ? I've had to do this myself whilst wild camping. We make every, & I mean every effort to keep our waste until it can be got rid of at a site. By the time the grey tank's full the potable water's empty so it's usually time for a night on a campsite.

I have to say though that dumping grey waste in a public place is revolting. I had a facefull of grey + peas + sweetcorn whilst cycling behind a van leaving Glen Nevis campsite earlier this year. The owner of the van sped up & left pronto when he saw what he's done & that I was in pursuit.......but I've got his reg number noted down  & will be watching.

D.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Not much to add other than I doubt anyone would empty the fresh water from the site we visited last week in Aviemore. it was 30p per 17 litres 8O 

The lady on reception was helpful though - she said if you didn't need much just get it from the wash-ups in the bucket. Guess what we did!

Sue


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*dirty water*

hi, as if that were not bad enough, TWICE while using Aires in France this holiday we saw ITALIAN MH'ers dump the contents of their built in toilet tanks on the grey water grid and then drive off leaving the contents to fester in the hot sun!!! curlyboy


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

I cannot understand the problem with emptying grey water into a storm drain. My water will have a small amount of soap but very little food waste, as the plates and pans are wiped before washing.

I have used a number of sites with no facilities for dumping grey water and have always been told to put it by trees or the hedgerows. Any small amount of food will be eaten by the animals and birds.

I do agree that dumping on docksides and along roads is inexscusable


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: dirty water*



CurlyBoy said:


> hi, as if that were not bad enough, TWICE while using Aires in France this holiday we saw ITALIAN MH'ers dump the contents of their built in toilet tanks on the grey water grid and then drive off leaving the contents to fester in the hot sun!!! curlyboy


We have met both sites and aires where this is the norm and you are expected to dump your toilet contents over the grid. If I remember correctly it was like this at the big municipal in Milan.

Very nasty !

G


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have the pull out and drop it system on our van and we find the best bucket for this is the oval shaped mop buckets with the inner section removed which it does on it own accord anyway. They are much stronger and easily reach under on both grey tanks. 

Dropping black waste also happens at Cantebury as this is the only system in place there, they seem to have catered for the fresh water and the grey waste systems but nothing for the black. So people just empty tanks over the grid and leave it  . Wouldn't be keen on filling my fresh water from there, we have seen many a loo tank up to the only tap there. 

On a couple of rallys we have been on lately I have noticed that instead of having one of the large grey waste tanks under caravans people are just attaching a hose to the waste outlet and sticking the other end in the ground for it to run away there. 

Mandy


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

To Curlyboy, and Grizzly:

I went to the dump point on a Municipal in France earlier this month, to find that the last person to use it hadn’t bothered to lift the cast iron cover, so the whole area was inches deep in black smelly waste … I put on disposable plastic gloves, felt around in the gloop until I found the handle on the cover, and lifted it to expose the drain. The muck gurgled away. Then I rinsed down the whole area with the hose provided. As for the filthy swine who was the last person to dump there, I hope he travels up an Alp with his toilet slide blade closed, before using it again. 

Back on the topic, I was advised by a scientist who works at the Environment Agency that chucking grey water into hedgerows shouldn’t cause any significant problems. I don’t hold with those who leave their dump valve open and let the water splash onto their pitch every time they use their sink or shower. Hearing the repeated splashing noises close by winds me up every time. No consideration whatever for the next camper who will pitch up there. Big N0-NO.

SD


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

travelman868 said:


> I cannot understand the problem with emptying grey water into a storm drain.


Hi,

no matter how good you wipe out pans before dishwashing, certain amounts of food waste will always end up in the grey water tank. Means that your grey water tank, like all others, is a paradise for germs of all kind. They will thrive in there, and especially during the warm season it takes only a few hours to turn the seemingly harmless grey water into a septic, smelly brew.

Now if this grey water teeming with germs gets into open water, it can cause considerable contamination.

Storm drains usually lead into open water...

It is therefore much less harmful to empty grey water onto _soil or vegetation,_ provided that sufficient distance to open water is maintained. Then nature can do its job and decompose all harmful ingredients before they reach open or ground water.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

[It is therefore much less harmful to empty grey water onto _soil or vegetation,_ provided that sufficient distance to open water is maintained. Then nature can do its job and decompose all harmful ingredients before they reach open or ground water.

Best Regards,
Gerhard[/quote]

A point well explained. Reed beds are the managed option for many 'eco' enthusiasts of my acquaintance. More damage is done to pitches by ground sheets than the odd bucket of washing-up water.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Got to agree with the last post , in these green concious days it has to be better to let it run to grass , as for it being greasy 8O never just the way we do it.


----------

